# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: سوال برای ایجاد پروژه DataBase با MySQL درNEtBeans درج رکورد اتصال یه بانک ؟

## vbnovin

*1- برای ایجاد پروژه DataBase با MySQL درNEtBeans درج رکورد و اتصال یه بانک لطفا توضیح دهید احتیاج مبرم دارم ؟*

*2- اصلا روش فایلینگ در java برای محیط IDE درNEtBeans چگونه است ؟*

*3 - چه دیتابیسی برای شروع کار با بانک اطلاعاتی مناسب است ؟*

4- روش نصب *MySQL و ارتباط و نصب در گوشی موبایل وجود داره یا نه ؟ ببخشید اگر اینفدر سوالم مبتدی ... من دنبال کتاب گشم اما نتیجه ای نداشت نه اینکه نیست فعلا در دسترس نبود در بازار شهر ..*

*اگر فایل سورس نمونه است ممنون میشم . البته اینجا خودم فایل نمونه دیدم اما احتیاج به توضیحات دارم ....*
http://www.barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=38

----------


## persianshadow

فرقی نداره که از چه دیتابیسی استفاده کنید.جاوا فناوری JDBC رو برای کار با دیتابیس‌ها داره که شما باید اون رو مطالعه کنید و با استفاده از JDBC با هر نوع دیتابیسی که دارید کار کنید.

۲ - منظور از روش فایلینگ چیه ؟ 

۳ - هر دیتابیسی که برای کارتون مناسب هست.این موضوع خارج از حیطه جاوا هست.

۴ - خیر شما Mysql رو نمی‌تونید روی گوشی‌های موبایل نصب کنید.چون یک service هست و کلآ برنامه‌های

جاوا روی گوشی موبایل اجرا نمی‌شن.و اونجا تکنولوژی متفاوتی وجود داره.

----------


## vbnovin

با تشکر به پاسختان .

پس یعنی برای موبایل نمیشه برنامه نویسی دیتا بیس نوشت یا نه من متوجه نشدم ..
این تکنیک ساختJDBC  در netbeans وجود داره اگر ممکن کتاب خوب یا فایل پی دی اف  معرفی کنید ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتید

----------


## vbnovin

مرسی از پاسختان .. البته خودم اطلاعی ندارم از روی زبانهای دیگه از فایلینگ پرسیدم 

لطفا توضیح بدید این روش ساخت دیتا بیس JDBC  چگونه است واز کجا ی محیط،IDE   در NetBeans  دسترس هستش ،   اصلا برای نوشتن برنامه های دیتابیس برای گوشی چیکار می کنند اینکار چگونه امکان پذیر می باشد ؟
شاید در محیط کاری دیگر اینکار اجرا می شود لطفا توضیح دهید ؟ 
منظورتان از اینکه فایل جاوا در گوشی اجرا نمیشن  یعنی چه پس فایلی که به jar با neatbean  تبدیل میشه چگونه است  
ببخشید اگه اینقدر مبتدی سوال می پرسم آخه من VB.net  کارم و از روی علاقه شدید اومدم ...
اگه pdf  فایلی دارید برام بگذارید ممنونم

----------


## persianshadow

خب اول در حقیقت ما اینجا در کنار هم سعی می‌کنیم سرنخ ها رو به هم بدیم و بعدش شما طبعآ با جستجو و استفاده از گوگلینگ می‌تونید داده‌ها رو کامل کنید.

ببنید اینقدر به نت‌بینز وابسته نباشید، JDBC یک سری API مربوط به جاوا هست که فوق‌العاده گستردهه هست
خب کار JDBC چیه ؟ JDBC یک سری کد هست که شما می‌نویسید تا به دیتابیس‌تون ارتباط برقرار کنید ، چیزی از اون بخونید ، یا چیزی در اون بنویسید.پس JDBC بخشی از زبان جاوا هست که باید یاد بگیرید و ربطی
به نت‌بینز نداره.ولی صد در صد نت‌بینز ابزاری برای کار کردن با دیتابیس داره.پس مرحله اول از وب برید سراغ 
JDBC مثلآ اینجا :
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...ics/index.html
خب اما برای موبایل ، جاوا ۳ تا تکنولوژی داره که از هم دیگه جدا هستند : 

JSE

JME

JEE

اون چیزی که احتمالآ شما در حال یاد گیری هستید Java Standard Edition هست که مخففش میشه 

JSE کارش هم در اصل اینه که هسته اصلی جاوا هست . بخش اساسی کتابخانه جاوا رو به همراه داره

و شما با اون برنامه‌های Desktop میسازید.

Java Micro Edition که مخففش میشه JME هم قسمتی از جاوا هست که SDK خودش رو داره و برای ساخت
برنامه‌های موبایل ، تلویزیون‌ها ، روبات‌ها و .... به کار میره و شما اگه قصد نوشتن چنین برنامه های رو دارید
باید این تکنولوژی رو که مباحث گسترده‌ای داره رو مطالعه کنید.

Java Enterprise Edition که مخففش میشه JEE هم یکی از کلیدی ‌ترین تکنولوژی‌های جاوا هست.خودش 
حداقل شامل ۱۴ تکنولوژی هست و به شدت گسترده هست و برای ساخت برنامه‌های سازمانی [تحت وب]
، اینترانت و غیره به کار میره.

اگه باز در این زمینه سئوالی هست می‌تونیم با هم بحث رو ادامه بدیم :).

----------


## vbnovin

واقعا متشکرم . شاید باورتان نشه خیلی همین جواب و  توضیحات شما دهنم را مشغول کرده بود ممنونم 

لطفا درباره برنامه نویسی دیتا بیس تو محیط نت بینز  بیشتر توضیح دهید و چطور می تونم  تو J2ME و محیط نت بینز با database توسط   JDBC متصل بشم ... PDF خوب هم دارید ممنونم .

سوال بعدم در رابطه با تکنیک RMS هست اگر ممکن برام توضیح دهید ..

البته ببخشید استاد اگر سوالهامو اینطوری مبتدیانه می پرسم .

بازم تشکر از وقتتون .

----------

